# I dont understand..DNP weight loss



## samrooo77 (Mar 5, 2021)

DNP Weight Loss​People in France lost between 500g/1kgper day while DNP, and americans people lost 0,5lb/1lb per day, why? I know I am bad in english/american maybe I dont know how to convert g to lb ahah... this is a constatation, I see american feedback says they lost less than us, french people. They lying?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2021)

All drugs come with individual results for numerous reasons . I hated dnp


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 5, 2021)

I know but I never saw a american who said he lost 1,5-2lb per day, it is normal? it is a conversion problem from my part? (idk if it is from or to sorry)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2021)

Some say it works wonders I never saw results on it that were  worth my time


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 5, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Some say it works wonders I never saw results on it that were  worth my time



oh... sorry that DNP dont work for you, I hope I will loss 15kg minimum on 1 month

I have a question, dnp have a  tolerance threshold, its good if I do 10 days at 200mg, 10 days at 400mg and 10 days at 600mg to counter it?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 5, 2021)

you're going to accidentally off yourself.


----------



## Diane_Dame2000 (Mar 5, 2021)

Why do you hate DNP and what are the differences in male and female effect?


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 5, 2021)

DNP Weight Loss variables​
There are too many other variables to consider when comparing weight loss during a DNP cycle. I mean, if you are saying there was a study using people with similar body weight, body fat, dosage, calorie intake, energy expenditure, etc and one nationality had better results that's one thing. But there's obviously no studies that have been done in that regard.


----------



## Lizard King (Mar 5, 2021)

McDonalds is the difference in weight loss in France vs USA.  What is your real question?


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 5, 2021)

Lizard King said:


> McDonalds is the difference in weight loss in France vs USA.  What is your real question?



My question is when I read feedback. why I see that french people lost more weight than you? Maybe it was a conversion problem but this is the reaction of everyone in his body  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2021)

Diane_Dame2000 said:


> Why do you hate DNP and what are the differences in male and female effect?


It just felt disgusting to me and not worth the results . I can achieve better results and feel good


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 5, 2021)

ToolSteel said:


> you're going to accidentally off yourself.



So max 400mg okay, I want to lose maximum of fat so...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 5, 2021)

So what is your current height and weight? Body fat %? Are you sedentary or active? Are you planning on cutting calories and by how much? All that matters. You don't necessarily just take DNP and magically lose weight. Also, there's a dosage for maximum weight loss and then there's the safe dosage. You don't sound like you know enough to be using it so be very careful.


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 5, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> So what is your current height and weight? Body fat %? Are you sedentary or active? Are you planning on cutting calories and by how much? All that matters. You don't necessarily just take DNP and magically lose weight. Also, there's a dosage for maximum weight loss and then there's the safe dosage. You don't sound like you know enough to be using it so be very careful.



87kg and 23kg of fat, 1,2x per week, high intensity, My maintenance is 2000, I will eat 1700-1600


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 5, 2021)

ok so here is the issue... you cant take what you read and assume its going to be the same for you. also, everyone is going to react different, theres no reason why a french person would be any different than an american. some people lose 1/day, some lose 1/2 lb a day and some may lose 2lbs a day. now..run that for 1 cycle and try it exactly the same again, guess what...it might be completely different. there are way to many variables to just say that you want to lose X a day on DNP. DNP should only be used if you know what youre doing and you already have a very knowledgeable foundation to this type of lifting/diet/etc program. its not your hydroxycut you buy at walmart.


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 5, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> ok so here is the issue... you cant take what you read and assume its going to be the same for you. also, everyone is going to react different, theres no reason why a french person would be any different than an american. some people lose 1/day, some lose 1/2 lb a day and some may lose 2lbs a day. now..run that for 1 cycle and try it exactly the same again, guess what...it might be completely different. there are way to many variables to just say that you want to lose X a day on DNP. DNP should only be used if you know what youre doing and you already have a very knowledgeable foundation to this type of lifting/diet/etc program. its not your hydroxycut you buy at walmart.



I ever use DNP, look at my presentation bro  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I ever use DNP, look at my presentation bro
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



yeah I got that. But saying that Americans lose less weight than French and what gives...there’s so many different things that could be attributed to that. Let’s say 100 Americans chime in and say they lost 1lb/day and you get 5 Frenchman who say they lost 2lbs/day... is it safe to say that the Americans lose less? Prob not. DNp is DNP, it’s likely coming from the same areas, it works the same. I don’t necessarily understand the point of the thread to be honest. There’s so many different scenarios that could be going on that are going to play into 1, 1.5, 2 loss etx


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> 87kg and 23kg of fat, 1,2x per week, high intensity, My maintenance is 2000, I will eat 1700-1600
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk





samrooo77 said:


> oh... sorry that DNP dont work for you, I hope I will loss 15kg minimum on 1 month
> 
> I have a question, dnp have a  tolerance threshold, its good if I do 10 days at 200mg, 10 days at 400mg and 10 days at 600mg to counter it?
> 
> ...





ToolSteel said:


> you're going to accidentally off yourself.




samrooo, you probably did not understand this ... it is American slang, and in this case "off" means "kill."

Stop believing everything you read and do some research on your own.  Google "dnp deaths" and see where that search takes you.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 6, 2021)

I have said it once and I will repeat it again:

The more body fat you have, more pounds you can lose in a DNP run. If you look lean at 8% body fat, don't expect to drop 2-3 pounds of fat in a week, nor even close.

And of course, diet, training, genetics, ... all this will influence how each subject responds to DNP. 


On the other hand, this user seems like a troll or someone  that shouldn't use using DNP. All the threads that he opens are nonsense, he should be banned


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> I have said it once and I will repeat it again:
> 
> The more body fat you have, more pounds you can lose in a DNP run. If you look lean at 8% body fat, don't expect to drop 2-3 pounds of fat in a week, nor even close.
> 
> ...



Well, I appreciate your opinion but I’ll stick with my own convictions on who gets banned. 

Language barrier man. 

He’s French. I’m sympathetic because I live in a country where I  speak a second language. 

I do agree that he is not well informed and should use extreme caution if he were to use DNP


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 6, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> yeah I got that. But saying that Americans lose less weight than French and what gives...there’s so many different things that could be attributed to that. Let’s say 100 Americans chime in and say they lost 1lb/day and you get 5 Frenchman who say they lost 2lbs/day... is it safe to say that the Americans lose less? Prob not. DNp is DNP, it’s likely coming from the same areas, it works the same. I don’t necessarily understand the point of the thread to be honest. There’s so many different scenarios that could be going on that are going to play into 1, 1.5, 2 loss etx



I am french, I asked me if it was a conversion problem of kg to lb but no this is just differents reactions for everyone


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 6, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> samrooo, you probably did not understand this ... it is American slang, and in this case "off" means "kill."
> 
> Stop believing everything you read and do some research on your own.  Google "dnp deaths" and see where that search takes you.



Oh yeah I know its why I said no more 400mg

DNP deaths are by overdosing or deshydratation or use of many drugs and no supplements, I will dont do that ! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Oh yeah I know its why I said no more 400mg
> 
> DNP deaths are by overdosing or deshydratation or use of many drugs and no supplements, I will dont do that !
> 
> ...



No. There comes a certain point that no amount of water or supplements will save you from a cruel death due to a DNP overdose. Once you cross that line, you die.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 6, 2021)

Jin said:


> No. There comes a certain point that no amount of water or supplements will save you from a cruel death due to a DNP overdose. Once you cross that line, you die.


When using DNP and you realize the last line of your post is absolute truth, it puts the substance (drug?) in a new light. At least for me the respect gauge was redlining.


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> People in France lost between 500g/1kgper day while DNP, and americans people lost 0,5lb/1lb per day, why? I know I am bad in english/american maybe I dont know how to convert g to lb ahah... this is a constatation, I see american feedback says they lost less than us, french people. They lying?



It's most likely a combination of bad conversions (0.5 / 1kg converts to 1.1 / 2.2lbs) Then probably diet. The normal portion sizes of food in France are like children's meals in the US. The calories are all the same but everything about the way we think of eating is very different and many people aren't as accurate with their tracking as they think that are. With the exception of the people who are weighing everything a lot of it probably comes down to that. We're all the same species and DNP is DNP. Then the fact that a huge majority of the US is from European ancestry to begin with it makes it even less different. I'm only 3rd generation here so although I'm 100% an American, I'm still very much a European biologically. That takes a LONG time to change, assuming people start having kids with people who aren't also from all European ancestry.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Oh yeah I know its why I said no more 400mg
> 
> DNP deaths are by overdosing or deshydratation or use of many drugs and no supplements, I will dont do that !
> 
> ...



not necessarily the deaths are caused by 400mg, its about personal ability to handle certain mg for each person. there are some people here that will sweat and burn at 200mg and then there are some people here that can take 200mg with no issues. Me personally, im good with 400, 600 is where i start feeling the sweat pretty well and 800mg sucks. would 800mg kill me...no, at least for the most part, but there is always that instance that something else is going on in the body and 800 is not a good idea. its all about adjusting to what you need and can handle - its always best to take at 200mg for the 1st time and just run that to get some baseline. if you're good, try 400mg towards the end of the run to adjust for future. but yes, obviously other drugs, not drinking enough water/electrolytes, drinking alcohol are all bit no nos while on DNP. its one of those drugs that if you can handle it, you run it right based on your needs and you're going to be fine. you stretch it beyond what you can handle, or just cant handle, thats where you have issues. as far as DNP related deaths, id say its always b/c of people not taking it properly and just taking what they think they can handle and not using proper protocol


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 6, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> It's most likely a combination of bad conversions (0.5 / 1kg converts to 1.1 / 2.2lbs) Then probably diet. The normal portion sizes of food in France are like children's meals in the US. The calories are all the same but everything about the way we think of eating is very different and many people aren't as accurate with their tracking as they think that are. With the exception of the people who are weighing everything a lot of it probably comes down to that. We're all the same species and DNP is DNP. Then the fact that a huge majority of the US is from European ancestry to begin with it makes it even less different. I'm only 3rd generation here so although I'm 100% an American, I'm still very much a European biologically. That takes a LONG time to change, assuming people start having kids with people who aren't also from all European ancestry.



Okay okay so I am just a little stupid x)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Mar 7, 2021)

If you're asking this for academic reasons, French results vs American results, there is no way to really know that absent studies that just don't exist (as someone else said). If you're asking for you, who cares?  What's important is whether it works for you, regardless of nationality. One very important thing to understand about DNP is that most people believe the half life (the time it takes after you take, say 200mg, for that to be just 100mg in your body) is about 36 hours. This is key, because a day is just 24 hours. That means, as you take it day to day, it builds up in your body and accumulates to be greater than your daily dose. At some point it does level off, but this is why you have to be very careful with your dose and very patient. If you're new to it, do 200mg for a full week before increasing. 

For me, I do 400mg/day and barely feel it, but at 600mg/day I'm sweating and feeling kind of crappy. Once I'm close to where I want to be I see very limited results, despite cutting. If you plan to try it, di a lot more research first. Stop worrying about what's unimportant like what country someone is in and worry about what's very important, like how to be careful.


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 8, 2021)

Kraken said:


> If you're asking this for academic reasons, French results vs American results, there is no way to really know that absent studies that just don't exist (as someone else said). If you're asking for you, who cares?  What's important is whether it works for you, regardless of nationality. One very important thing to understand about DNP is that most people believe the half life (the time it takes after you take, say 200mg, for that to be just 100mg in your body) is about 36 hours. This is key, because a day is just 24 hours. That means, as you take it day to day, it builds up in your body and accumulates to be greater than your daily dose. At some point it does level off, but this is why you have to be very careful with your dose and very patient. If you're new to it, do 200mg for a full week before increasing.
> 
> For me, I do 400mg/day and barely feel it, but at 600mg/day I'm sweating and feeling kind of crappy. Once I'm close to where I want to be I see very limited results, despite cutting. If you plan to try it, di a lot more research first. Stop worrying about what's unimportant like what country someone is in and worry about what's very important, like how to be careful.



Hi bro, okay I understand, I wanted to do 7 days at 200mg, 13days at 400mg and if I feel good, stay at 400mg


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 8, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Hi bro, okay I understand, I wanted to do 7 days at 200mg, 13days at 400mg and if I feel good, stay at 400mg
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



I do a lot of research but, the question of this thread, for me, was just «*if it is normal that I see very different results or I dont know how to convert ?*»  Now I have my response  thanks everyone


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Mar 8, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Hi bro, okay I understand, I wanted to do 7 days at 200mg, 13days at 400mg and if I feel good, stay at 400mg



Seems like a good plan. Be careful, track everything you take and the time you take it. At the first sign of any of the sides, reevaluate. If you start to think you're getting PN, discontinue immediately, although by then it may be too late. Good luck!


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 8, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Seems like a good plan. Be careful, track everything you take and the time you take it. At the first sign of any of the sides, reevaluate. If you start to think you're getting PN, discontinue immediately, although by then it may be too late. Good luck!



I will do that bro thx !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dandy (Mar 13, 2021)

Well, the difference between speaking about kgs and lbs is just in the language. It’s just an unit of measure. Further more, there are a couple of variables you should take in consideration:

1. which dosage is used? 100 mg of DNP raises your BMR with app, 11%
2. how much are you eating? The general advice is to eat at maintenance but some users will cut serverly during a DNP cycle.
3. How low is your fat percentage? Below 10% body fat you will see diminishing returns of DNP.

But most importantly, do those people really burn off that much fat a day or is there weight just dropping that amount?

A male of 25 years of age with a weight of 100 kg (220 lbs) and a length of 1,80 m (5 feet 10 inches) and a body fat  percentage of app, 20% has a BMR of app. 2.200 Kcal. (most men have a BMR of app. 1.900 to 2.300 Kcal unless they are extremely light or heavy).

this means 200mg of DNP will bump up your BMR with app, 400 Kcal. If you take 400mg that will be app. 800 Kcal, etc, etc.

1 Kg (2.2 lbs) of body fat will generate app. 7.000 Kcal of usable energy (it takes app. 2.000 Kcal to burn it: Total = 9.000 Kcal)

IF you would be using 600 mg of DNP (which is by most experienced users considered to be the upper limit of tolerable) your BMR would be bumped app. 1.200 Kcal. And if you would be cutting a 1.000 Kcal below maintenance that would give you a total negative energy balans of app. 2.200 Kcal. That should be enough to loose app. 0,3 Kg per day of fat.

So, in other words, to loose 0,5 kgs of fat when using DNP you probably have to use 600+ mg of DNP and cut at app. 1.500 Kcal below maintenance.

Those figures are insane, unhealthy but most of all, you would not sustain them for more then a week......


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

Dandy said:


> Well, the difference between speaking about kgs and lbs is just in the language. It’s just an unit of measure. Further more, there are a couple of variables you should take in consideration:
> 
> 1. which dosage is used? 100 mg of DNP raises your BMR with app, 11%
> 2. how much are you eating? The general advice is to eat at maintenance but some users will cut serverly during a DNP cycle.
> ...



But you take 600mg of DNP to take 0,3kg, DNP half life is 36h so if you take 400mg while 30 days at the 30th day, I will have 1080mg of DNP in all so, after the 3th day, I will burn more than 0,3kg 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

After, numbers are just numbers, I know a man who lost 8kg while 7 days  with DNP


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dandy (Mar 13, 2021)

Sorry mate, but I think you are making a mathematical error. Let’s say you are using 400 mg a day. half life is 36 hours. 

To calculate your daily DNP “absorbed” dosage: 24/36 x dosage = 0,67 x daily dosage
So if I take 400 mg on Day 01, 24 hours later roughly 0,67 x 400 mg = 268 mg is absorbed. Of the remaining 132 mg 67% (132x 0,67= 88 mg) will be absorbed in the next 24 hours, etc, etc.....

Technically you will “never” reach 100% peak level but in normal life you can say “peak” level will roughly be reached around day 07.

Day 01: “0” (remaining: 400 mg)
Day 02: 268 mg (remaining: 132 + 400 mg = 532 mg)
Day 03: 356 mg (remaining: 44 + 132 + 400 mg = 576 mg)
Day 04: 386 mg (remaining: 14 + 44 + 132 + 400 mg = 590 mg)
Day 05: 395,3 mg (remaining: 4,7 + 14 + 44 + 132 + 400 mg = 594,7 mg)
Day 06: 398,45 mg (remaining 1,55 + 4,7 + 14 + 44 + 132 + 400 = 596,25 mg)
Day 07: 399,49 mg (remaining: 0,51 + 1,55 + 4,7 + 14 + 44 + 132  + 400 = 596,76 mg)
Day 08: 399,83 mg (remaining: 0,17 + 0,51 + 1,55 + 4,7 + 14 + 44 + 132 + 400 = 596,93 mg)
Day 09: 399,94 mg (remaining: 0,06 + 0,17 + 0,51 + 1,55 + 4,7 + 14 + 44 + 132 + 400 = 596,99 mg)
Day 10: 399,98 mg (remaining: 0,02 + 0,06 + 0,17 + 0,51 + 1,55 + 14 + 44 + 132 + 400 = 597,01 mg)
etc, etc, etc

in other words, you will never reach a daily “peak level” higher then the dosage you take every day. in this case that would be 400 mg. The half life will only regulates how much time it will take to reach it.

But indeed there are a couple you can burn more fat and there will always be somebody to proof it. But most likely the subject:

1. Would be incredibly heavy (and fat). In that case your BMR will be significantly higher then 2.000 Kcal
2. Will eat only app. 1.000 Kcal a day during the cycle
3. uses (a descent amount of..) steroids
4. Uses clenbuterol or, even “better” a very strong fat burner like iomax during the cycle.
5. Is one of the “lucky” very view with a disturbed metabolic rate which is naturally insanely high.


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

Dandy said:


> Sorry mate, but I think you are making a mathematical error. Let’s say you are using 400 mg a day. half life is 36 hours.
> 
> To calculate your daily DNP “absorbed” dosage: 24/36 x dosage = 0,67 x daily dosage
> So if I take 400 mg on Day 01, 24 hours later roughly 0,67 x 400 mg = 268 mg is absorbed. Of the remaining 132 mg 67% (132x 0,67= 88 mg) will be absorbed in the next 24 hours, etc, etc.....
> ...



https://ibb.co/cJ00WgR

Bro I have that, it is false?? Iomax is phentermine who have the same effect than sibutramine?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

